# Only a few hours to go before my EA ritual



## stevenellis11 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi all,

Well after all the waiting and correspondence I’m now just a few hours away from becoming a brother , I can’t wait !! 




Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 4, 2017)

Congratulations soon to be Brother!!!!! Let us know how it went.


----------



## stevenellis11 (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you Warrior , yes I’ll let you know for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 5, 2017)

stevenellis11 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well after all the waiting and correspondence I’m now just a few hours away from becoming a brother , I can’t wait !!



Congratulations Brother. I still remember my initiation day, the wife asked if I was actually going to Lodge, she said I was all dressed up and so excited she thought I was actually going on a date.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 5, 2017)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 5, 2017)

By now I have no doubt that you are counted as a Brother!  Congratulations Brother, I hope your experience was meaningful and the rest of your journey as well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 5, 2017)

stevenellis11 said:


> Thank you Warrior , yes I’ll let you know for sure


Let us know how it went!


----------



## stevenellis11 (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi Fellow Brethren , I have now completed my initiates ceremony and what an unforgettable experience it was , it took me a few hours to get to sleep last night as I was trying to get the whole evening to sink in. 



Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Dec 5, 2017)

stevenellis11 said:


> Hi Fellow Brethren , I have now completed my initiates ceremony and what an unforgettable experience it was , it took me a few hours to get to sleep last night as I was trying to get the whole evening to sink in.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


Congratulations BROTHER  - and it often take me a while to "come down" from being at a good night at Lodge


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 6, 2017)

Congratulations Brother. Welcome to The Craft.


----------



## LK600 (Dec 6, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Symthrell (Dec 6, 2017)

stevenellis11 said:


> Hi Fellow Brethren , I have now completed my initiates ceremony and what an unforgettable experience it was



Welcome brother and congratulations. Now that you have started your journey stay active on the boards and keep us updated on how it is going and how you are progressing!!


----------



## stevenellis11 (Dec 6, 2017)

Thank you fellow brethren , I plan to be very active on this great forum
It’s seems a great place to ask a few questions and learn from other Freemasons 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## stevenellis11 (Dec 6, 2017)

LK600 said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you LK600


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 6, 2017)

stevenellis11 said:


> Thank you fellow brethren , I plan to be very active on this great forum
> It’s seems a great place to ask a few questions and learn from other Freemasons /QUOTE]
> 
> Brother, if you don't have questions, share your experience. That's what I am doing


----------



## dpk Shah (Dec 6, 2017)

Oops

Brother, if you don't have questions, share your experience. That's what I am doing


----------



## Brandon B (Dec 6, 2017)

Congratulations! Enjoy the experience! 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## stevenellis11 (Dec 7, 2017)

Brandon B said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy the experience!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



Thank you Brandon and what an experience it was !!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ajay Chandar (Dec 9, 2017)

Welcome to the fraternity, Brother! You're in for a lifetime of wonderful friends and experiences.


----------



## stevenellis11 (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you fellow Brother Ajay , I’m really enjoying it so far 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Kangabrother (Dec 31, 2017)

dpk Shah said:


> Congratulations Brother. I still remember my initiation day, the wife asked if I was actually going to Lodge, she said I was all dressed up and so excited she thought I was actually going on a date.



Apologies Bro dpk Shah for late comment on your post, but I have just joined this group and saw what you had written. It spoke to my early experience of Lodge as well. My initiation day was one of hightened anticipation, and I’m pleased to say that has not diminished. Thank you for bringing that memory back to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother H (Dec 31, 2017)

Congratulations again and again,

And welcome to continuous unforgettable experiences...

Just a small hint that you might already heard: DO NOT, seriously, DO NOT check the internet in advance for upcoming degrees. Do not burn your food with high fire; instead, follow your mentors' advices and make sure to read carefully the material that you will receive from your Lodge.
Till now, I keep re-reading the EA material and I keep receiving loads and loads of questions and informations.

Congrats again, let us know to which Lodge you belong too. (We had EA degrees at a Sister Lodge, not sure if you were in!)

Fraternally,


----------



## dpk Shah (Jan 1, 2018)

Kangabrother said:


> Thank you for bringing that memory back to me.



Well firstly, welcome my Brother. Wishing you a very happy & prosperous 2018.

I'm pleased to bring your initiation day memory back. I hope to share more of my journey.


----------



## dpk Shah (Jan 1, 2018)

Brother H said:


> Just a small hint that you might already heard: DO NOT, seriously, DO NOT check the internet in advance for upcoming degrees. Do not burn your food with high fire; instead, follow your mentors' advices and make sure to read carefully the material that you will receive from your Lodge.



100% agree, I was told by everyone not to get online and I am glad I did not.


----------



## Daniele (Jan 31, 2018)

Benvenuto in Massoneria.
Hai iniziato un cammino che ti condurrà alla scoperta di te stesso.


----------

